# Wooden cable spools......where to get?



## Jasper (Jun 28, 2011)

Planning on making a table out of one of the big cable spools to take up to the lake cabin. How/where do you get them?

Thanks!


----------



## secondseason (Jun 28, 2011)

Check with local cable/phone company or power company.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2011)

Also, if you see some of those boys doin` some re-conducterin` and pullin` wire, you can stop and ask them for one. When you get one, set it on bricks or blocks. If you let it set on the ground, it won`t last no time.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 28, 2011)

Ru-wood in Watkinsville makes them.

Don't know if they have seconds or not.


----------



## Harlee (Jun 29, 2011)

We are doing an expansion at the data center where I work, we have several in different sizes.  We are in Lithia Springs.  PM me if you would like some, free btw.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 5, 2011)

HOw many do ya want ...


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 5, 2011)

Check local electrical supply houses. Mayer and CED are in Lawrencville. City Plumbing & Electric in Winder. Check yellow pages and make some calls. The ones that I deal with almost always have extras.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jul 6, 2011)

Free:

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/zip/2462178494.html


----------



## donblfihu (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone ever seen a deer feeder made out of one.


----------

